# Westminster Dog Show 2020 Retriever (Golden) Breed



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

We had the opportunity to watch the Golden Retriever Group this afternoon live through the GRCA website. On television tonight so I won’t give any results, but it was a lot fun to see all those beautiful Goldens ‘strut their stuff’.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You inspired me to look up Wesminster stuff online. Here's a fun video of the winning agility run of each size class.






Spoiler alert don't read below if you are watching this later





There might be a Golden Retriever winner
Maybe we will see ceegee and Duster there one day


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

That video was awesome! It was so fun to watch the different size dogs and how they maneuver through the course. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

We watched the Westminster Agility competition and the dog show. We were thrilled to see that fine looking Golden Retriever win the Sporting Group! And disappointed to see the Poodle win best in show...they had a lot of find looking dogs.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

3goldens2keep said:


> We watched the Westminster Agility competition and the dog show. We were thrilled to see that fine looking Golden Retriever win the Sporting Group! And disappointed to see the Poodle win best in show...they had a lot of find looking dogs.


The Agility competition is so much fun to watch. The dedication and training by both handler and dog is amazing. Your heart has to go out to the handler whose dog decides to get creative and do their own thing.?And yes, it was so exciting to see Hillock’s Jack Daniel’s win the Sporting Group. When I looked at his pedigree, I discovered that our almost 4 year old Allie shares the same Sire, which was a fun aside. Also, Daniel’ daughter won Best of Opposite Sex. What a thrilling day for Hillock Goldens!


----------

